
Directory for Crypto People - cmsbots
We launched CryptoCrowd.co, a directory for Crypto People. It is still in early stage. We looking for ideas to enhance it. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptocrowd.co&#x2F;
======
tshtf
Am I the only one who found it amusing that “Researchers” wasn’t a category
here?

